# GAH! Just got excited!!!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz and I went out to train with the local obedience club. I've not been able to join them for like two years since I'm normally working on Tuesday nights. My class happened to be on hiatus this week, so we snuck out to train!

Oh, we had so much fun! 

We did lots of great proofing exercises. Each person had a partner. We started w/ stationary attention while your partner:


Played tug with her dog 5 feet away
Ran around you and your dog making kissy noises and saying, "Puppy, puppy, puppy!"
Walked around you and your dog eating food and making a big fuss over how good it was!
Did a retrieve on the flat with her dog
Tossed a toy around you and your dog

Then we did all those distractions while heeling! PHEW!

I'm sooo pleased to report that QUIZ ROCKED! Even with the toys, which is the hardest thing for him!

Then we did groups with similar crazy distractions. I went out of sight since we're prepping for Open and Quiz was soooo good!

It was a great boost just before we show over 4th of July weekend!

What a fun, fun, FUN little dog he is! Yup. I'm pretty smitten.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I would expect nothing less from him!! Good job Quiz


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Way to go Quiz AND Stephanie!!! The dog is only as good as the handler/trainer. Pat yourself on the back too.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's! I bet you'll do great on the 4th weekend too.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WAHHOOO!!! LOL! GO QUIZ! You guys will have that CDX in no time! =] What a good man, Quiz!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job Quiz and Stephanie and Good luck with your CDX!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I can just see those high scores rolling in! Sounds like you and Quiz are going to be more than ready for your 4th of July show!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YES!!! I see some very high scores in your future!!
What great fun to have Obedience friends to train with!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have a great time at the shows, you and Quiz will do GREAT!

Thanks for being specific on the proofing, I will take it with me to class on Saturday and maybe our group can do the same.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm still on the floor laughing at what Simon would have done in those situations.......

Oh my...... (sheepish grin)

So happy for you that Quiz did so well- it's the BEST feeling when your dog ACCOMPLISHES something like that! 

Congrats! Way to go, Quiz!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Great night out for you two! Gives you lots of confidence for your show too!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job you two!! I'm sure Moira was very proud of you both!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh gosh... we're just having so much fun! I'm really excited now. Regardless of how we do at the trial, I'm so pleased at how everything has come together in training! I'm very excited to finally be showing in something other than Novice!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, you're practicing a lot! I watched you guys for a while (since there was nothing else to do. that class format sucks.) I'm pretty sure you said "nice turn, that was sexy!" at one point and that made me laugh :


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Wow, you're practicing a lot! I watched you guys for a while (since there was nothing else to do. that class format sucks.) I'm pretty sure you said "nice turn, that was sexy!" at one point and that made me laugh :


Haha...Yeah, I did say something like that at one point! We were working fronts from a stationary position at the end of the broad jump.

I think I called him a Banana Butt later in training, too. I say all sorts of silly stuff! Glad it's entertaining for others!

Is the format different now? I've not been in that class for about a year. I've been gone probably as long as you have. How's the class working these days?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not surprised at all! He gives back what you put in.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I'm not surprised at all! He gives back what you put in.


Yeah, only usually it's him calling me "lard butt" when I'm struggling to keep up with him in agility! :doh::doh:


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Hehe. Banana Butt :

Well last night Kim wasn't there, so they combined the classes and ran full courses. We only did two runs and still went probably fifteen minutes over, I got home at 11 and had to work at 8:30 in the morning ... not worth it. Normally they've started dividing into little dogs and big dogs (I guess the people that used to be in Kim's class have caught up about as much as they're ever going to). That works out okay, last night just was really bad.


----------

